# epson F2000 printing on wood?



## Aunt Gin (Jun 11, 2015)

Has anyone tried printing on other media, such as shingles or wood plaques with the Epson F2000? 

We had a brother 541 and did other items such as shingles for a customer, but haven't dared with this one. The slightest wrinkle in a shirt and the printer gives us a platen height error at the 2 setting. 

Thanks


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

Epson F2000 is only used to print on T-shirt . you cannot use it on wood etc .


----------

